

'The Ensemble' team overtakes Bellkor in the Netflix Prize - geeko
http://www.the-ensemble.com/content/final-submission-countdown

======
geeko
The Leaderboard can be found here:

<http://www.netflixprize.com/leaderboard>

------
wglb
Good writeup of a true deadline pursuit with a distributed team, one of whom
is offline.

